# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  "التربية" تبحث تقليل دسم مواد التوجيهي واحتساب نسبة من العلامات المدرسية في المعدل

## ادارة المنتدى

أكدت مصادر رفيعة المستوى في وزارة التربية والتعليم بأن الوزارة تعكف حاليا على دراسة مجموعة من المقترحات والإجراءات المحتملة التي قد تقرها في إطار سعيها لتطوير امتحان الثانوية العامة، وذلك للتخفيف على طلبة "التوجيهي" من الضغط النفسي الذي يعانون منه تجاه الإمتحان المصيري.وزارة التربية تدرس حاليا (تقليل أعداد المواد لجميع الفروع الأكاديمية والمهنية للأعوام القادمة.. واحتساب نسبة من العلامة المدرسية لكل مساق من مساقات الامتحان في معدل التوجيهي)..هذا التوجه بحسب ذات المصادر يتوقعون أن تأثيره سينعكس على انخفاض معدلات القبول في الجامعات الرسمية، نظراً لوجود امتحان مستوى يحدد كفاءة الطالب الجامعي للتخصص الذي يرغب في دراسته.يذكر أن مجلس التربية والتعليم كان قد سمح مؤخرا للطلبة الناجحين في "التوجيهي" بإعادة مادة أو مادتين على الأكثر لأغراض رفع المعدل ولمرة واحدة في الدورات الصيفية.كما أقر الاكتفاء بالنجاح في مباحث "الحاسوب لجميع فروع التعليم والرياضيات للفروع (الأدبي، والإدارة المعلوماتية، والشرعي، والتعليم الصحي، وفروع التعليم المهني)، وعلوم الأرض والبيئة للفرع العلمي"، وعدم إدخالها في حساب معدل التوجيهي ويُكتفى بوضع كلمة "ناجح" في كشف علامات الطالب.كما قرر اعتبار الطالب ناجحاً في المباحث ذات المستويين (لا يعتبر كل منهما مبحثاً مستقلاً) إذا كان مجموع علامتيه فيهما 50% من النهاية العظمى للعلامة.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

